# Why I will continue to pay the fee for my CCW permit



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Although our state is close to legalizing concealed firearm carry without a CCW permit I have decided that I will continue to pay the permit fee.

The reasons are that I often travel to Tennessee, Mississippi, Louisiana and Texas that reciprocate our permits and if the open or conceal carry without a permit passes our legislature and is signed by our governor as any traffic stop could be a potential in depth weapon search for possession by a felon of the vehicle lasting 30 minutes or more.

With a CCW permit I can carry my weapon legally out of state on my person and as the sheriff's department background checks applicants and if pulled over, they already know I probably am armed.

Even now when going through a traffic stop to check DL and for drunks, having that permit gets me through the stop in two minutes and they seldom ask to inspect my weapon.

Over all I find the convenience of the $20 a year permit more appealing than in depth vehicle searches falling just short of the prisoner in processing strip and cavity searches.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I keep mine current for the same reasons.....
People whine about the money, how they shouldn't HAVE to have a CC.....
At the end of the day I have bigger battles to fight.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I like options , maintaining a CCL is a good idea but I also want the person who needs to carry now but doesn't have the time or means to attend a class and file for a license to have options.

this is why the new Wisconsin bill gives all the options , Constitutional carry , a carry license with background check only and the traditional with background and proof of training.


most people forget the biggest reason to maintain a CCL is federal gun free school zone law even if the state allows for no license carry , the fed does not in school zones without a license that requires a background check.
school grounds and 1000 feet from the edge of school grounds if is a crime to carry without a license /permit


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

What it tells me....We are a number that can be counted.

These people that took the time, effort training, money and background checks... to get a CC licence/permit, .....are good solid citizens, that want to depend on themselves....rather than a Nanny society tell us what is good for us by taking away our rights.
And do it legally.
We are not the problem.

I doubt a 15 tear old gang banger has a permit...and get out of prison over and over.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I have two permits, Minnesota and Utah. Each permit has to be renewed every 5 years. The MN permit requires a renewal class and $60. The Utah renewal requires only $15 and a new passport photo. I've had both permits for about 15 years. I only reason I have the Utah permit is so I can carry in Texas. Texas does not recognize the MN permit.

I don't mind taking the refresher course every 5 years. The course is a good to remind a person of the costs that a person will likely have even in a justified defense action and that just because you have a permit, you are not the law. Your weapon is for the defense of yourself and people who are with you.


----------



## Martlet (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll keep mine current, but it doesn't make much sense. My neighboring states are all Constitutional Carry states.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I keep mine current, I have an HR 218 permit,issued to retired LEO's, I must qualify once a year, where the active Troopers have to qualify twice a year. Mine good for any venue except in the post office ???...


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I keep mine current, we don't have Constitutional Carry.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Indiana gave us the option of getting a lifetime concealed carry permit a few years ago. I jumped on it.


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

It's interesting that civilians can renew/qualify every 5 yrs but HR218 folks have to did it annually. My former agency does it for our retired at no cost.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Martlet said:


> I'll keep mine current, but it doesn't make much sense. My neighboring states are all Constitutional Carry states.


Might want to check and make sure they allow nonresidents to constitutional carry. Wyoming's law only gives that right to residents, nonresidents need a permit.

WWW


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm letting mine lapse. It's all about the money in okla. and as long as lots of people renew we will never have 
Constitutional Carry here.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm curious about something. In NH we can carry switchblade,assisted, automatic knives. I'm wondering what other states allow this.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I will always renew mine even though Mississippi supposedly has Constitutional carry (the details have not been tested in the courts yet as I understand).

I got mine and will renew it because it lets me avoid the goofy instant background check.

For some reason, those checks always hit a delay. I was always approved in time but that can be a deal killer if I don't want to wait an hour or two. 

They said I most likely had a SSN or name similar to some bad guy. I was going to check, but they said it was impossible to get it straightened out.

So I got my CCW permit and never looked back.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

NRA_guy said:


> I will always renew mine even though Mississippi supposedly has Constitutional carry (the details have not been tested in the courts yet as I understand).
> 
> I got mine and will renew it because it lets me avoid the goofy instant background check.
> 
> ...


Same here. Because the 4473 just has to be filled out and stuck in a filing cabinet, my preferred FFL doesn't charge me for non-NFA transfers. 

Also, the SSN is optional. That field on the 4473 is a tool for the buyer. In cases where the buyer has a name similar to a prohibited person, including the SSN can sometimes make the difference between a "delayed" and an "approved". Likewise, in cases where the buyer's SSN has been stolen and criminally used, not including it can sometimes turn a "delayed" into an "approved". Since your 4473s don't have to be called in now, though, there is no good reason to put your SSN on the form- it is just one more piece of paper floating around with your SSN on it.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Here in Missouri you can only Conceal Carry with out Permit where you could Open Carry and I carry in these areas because of work so I keep my Permit paid and up to date.

big rockpile


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

krackin said:


> I'm curious about something. In NH we can carry switchblade,assisted, automatic knives. I'm wondering what other states allow this.



about 2 years ago they dropped all the garbage silly knife laws here with a bill that went through the legislature and the governor signed.

knives are also no longer considered a weapon until used as such.

Assisted were fine before that , for as fast as my assisted flipper is I just can't see spending money on a automatic / switch blade or out the front auto.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I have a couple assisted, a Kershaw and a Colonial. Both were gifts and both work very well. I can't see getting an auto either.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

I see this varies quite a bit by state.

Here in PA you can buy a handgun and walk out with it - only the same instant background check for rifles and shotguns. You can open carry here but for concealed carry it is a 5 year permit for $20. 10 minutes at the Sheriff's office where they do the same instant background check and take your pic.

You need the permit here if you want to have a loaded handgun in your vehicle which is fine with me.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

In NH, a loaded handgun in the woods and in a vehicle, can get dicey. Police won't care but conservation officers can get all over you for that. I don't worry about it because I'm always doing wildlife control on the farm. 

Also, we never needed a paper for open carry. I always thought your drivers license should double as a carry license. Wouldn't be hard to code today.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Our state already cross references our CCW permit, DL and vehicle plates in their database. Although our DL doesn't show our CCW permit number, our DL number is listed on our CCW permit.

When a LEO calls in our vehicle tag number before a traffic stop, dispatch tells the unit if the registered owner is CCW permitted and if the registered owner is driving we are required to notify the LEO of our permitted status and weapon location with our hands in plain view. After the notification and the LEOs permission to get our identification , we present our DL and CCW permit.

Been doing the CCW traffic stop formality for over three decades and never been shot or drawn on as I got my licenses out.

Only had to ask the LEO to remove my minimag from my overall bib pocket once because it was beside my wallet and I did not want to risk getting drawn on if he noticed that derringer sized six shooter.

After he removed my minimag and set it on my roof , he asked me to get my IDs and during the stop he asked me why I pocket carried a .38 and bib carried the .22 minimag and I said the .22 was my backup.


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

California no open carry last I checked it look like it would be around 600 for a permit. No swich blades or assisted open knives. 

I live across the street from a school so I pull my car in the garage to load up for range trips putting down livestock is maybe illegal the city codes seem unclear so I try to do when school is out. The neighbors are cool no problems so far most of us have been here longer then the school or the City. California really go's out the way to make law abiding gun owners feel like scum.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I've been stopped on my Harley a few times. I always waited until leo was beside me and I'd tell him/her(once) that I had CCW and had to reach inside my jacket to get my reg out right by my shoulder holster. No problems. One time the trooper told me he didn't want anything except for me to slow down, I did. In any other vehicle I usually had a rifle or shotgun in sight anyway and they would just say to stay in the vehicle. It all goes through NH Dept. of Safety so I'm sure they know about residents at least.


----------

